# The game flow



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Is anybody playing this game. I'm enjoying it, but some of the levels
are really hard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Is anybody playing this game. I'm enjoying it, but some of the levels
> are really hard.


Are you talking about "Flow Free?" This game:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flow-free/id526641427?mt=8

I haven't tried it, but I've played similar games. There's one on the Kindle Fire.

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you talking about "Flow Free?" This game:
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flow-free/id526641427?mt=8
> 
> I haven't tried it, but I've played similar games. There's one on the Kindle Fire.
> ...


Yes that's the one. Which one are you playing?


----------

